# Sunrise Media / Sunrise Productions



## genericwhitemale (Apr 19, 2022)

This isn't an a-lawg thread, I just wanted to start a thread dedicated to Sunrise Media/Productions (channel name is Sunset Productions, but all the videos have Sunrise Media in them), who has been making compilations of Ralph's streams and clips of him in the vein of Wingsofredemption compilation channels.  You might recognise Sunrise Media videos through the use of this tuba song, which has sort of become Ralph's version of the Curb Your Enthusiasm theme as a backdrop for his retarded antics.  I also love the intros, and out of half-boredom and half-laughter, I decided to compile all the intros together into a video:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Maybe also archive the videos while you can, because I can definitely see Ralph flagging the channel down.  In the meantime, though, definitely check it out.
Youtube
Twitter


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 19, 2022)

Are you Sunrise Productions shilling yoursel?  lmao.   I always thought it was a she,  Tea Clips under a pseudonym.     Great channel though.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> Are you Sunrise Productions shilling yoursel?  lmao.   I always thought it was a she,  Tea Clips under a pseudonym.     Great channel though.


No, I'm not Sunrise.  I can't imagine having to sit through hours of boring Killstream shit to find the few seconds of spergery.


----------



## Gr1nch2022 (Apr 19, 2022)

The Intro of the Gunt going karate kid is so fucking funny to me


----------



## BPD Gunt Rider (Apr 19, 2022)

If Gunt pulls down compilation channels, then he's killing off a large portion of his notoriety since any sane person will not sit through his boring streams. Similar to Wings.


----------



## Iamthatis (Apr 19, 2022)

I’m pretty sure Sunrise is either Tea Clips or Adrienne Blair.   Or both working together.


----------



## veri (Apr 19, 2022)

i like the ralphamale facts they tickle my funnybonw


----------



## Big Ruski (Apr 19, 2022)

I like this channel. Got me into the gunt lore.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 19, 2022)

Gr1nch2022 said:


> The Intro of the Gunt going karate kid is so fucking funny to me


It never ceases to make me laugh


----------



## Tackleberry (Apr 19, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> i like the ralphamale facts they tickle my funnybonw


Not gonna lie, the first few I saw were just on the line between satire and realistic narcissism, that I had to think on if he added them or if Ralph did that on his own stream.


----------



## Keranu (Apr 19, 2022)

I miss that funny song in Sunrise's original videos, before the tuba was used. Had this 90s software vibe, it just so funny how it synced up with the ralphakick. I can't find those videos anymore.


----------



## Ripe (Apr 19, 2022)

Gr1nch2022 said:


> The Intro of the Gunt going karate kid is so fucking funny to me


Whats that from? I wanna see the original to see what he was trying to accomplish lol


----------



## Bogdandoff (Apr 20, 2022)

What's the guitar song that Sunrise uses for one of his intros?


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Apr 20, 2022)

Bogdandoff said:


> What's the guitar song that Sunrise uses for one of his intros?


Link to YouTube video

It's an old Killstream intro that Scrub made.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Apr 20, 2022)

I love that someone manage to organize on Ralph's happening and present it in a hilarious and informative way.
Also, I manage to archive Sunrise media's first channel (may have missed the last one before it got taken down  or I could be wrong)
Archive of Sunrise Media's first channel


----------



## genericwhitemale (Apr 25, 2022)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> I love that someone manage to organize on Ralph's happening and present it in a hilarious and informative way.
> Also, I manage to archive Sunrise media's first channel (may have missed the last one before it got taken down  or I could be wrong)
> Archive of Sunrise Media's first channel
> View attachment 3200753


Thank you.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Apr 25, 2022)

The rock intro is probably my favorite


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 29, 2022)

Is this A Scrub for Hire ? Okay, this is Scrub's song






Here are his two channels, he's mimicking daddy gym's secret channels thing



			https://www.youtube.com/c/AScrubForHireReal
		




			https://www.youtube.com/c/Absurdtuary


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (Apr 29, 2022)

Nice try Teaclips, I'm not doing your job for you


----------



## General Tug Boat (Apr 29, 2022)

Sunrise who ever this is has done a great job in getting the average onlooker a perspective on what makes the gunt gargoyle so fascinating to us Kiwis.   Sunrise manages to splice the videos up very well and manages to cover some great moments.  Truly the Lord's work, going through God knows how many hours of boring fucking Killstream content.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Apr 29, 2022)

Keranu said:


> I miss that funny song in Sunrise's original videos, before the tuba was used. Had this 90s software vibe, it just so funny how it synced up with the ralphakick. I can't find those videos anymore.


I think I may have downloaded some of those OG Sunrise Media videos. I’ll take a look. If I have ‘em, I’ll post em.

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like we got it covered.


----------



## genericwhitemale (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 13, 2022)

I never watch his shows but goddamn he is retarded.

In a 3 minute span:

-Claims he’s never sucked up to anyone or been fake

-Claims he doesn’t have to suck up to people and pretend to like them anymore


----------



## Telemeter (May 13, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I never watch his shows but goddamn he is retarded.
> 
> In a 3 minute span:
> 
> ...


And, within those 3 minutes, in between those two claims:

-Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Famfic Farms says, unprompted.
-Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Medicare says, unprompted.


----------



## Keranu (May 13, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> And, within those 3 minutes, in between those two claims:
> 
> -Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Famfic Farms says, unprompted.
> -Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Medicare says, unprompted.


Gunts within gunts. Every single word he hollers is retarded.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 13, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> And, within those 3 minutes, in between those two claims:
> 
> -Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Famfic Farms says, unprompted.
> -Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Medicare says, unprompted.


He doesn't give a fuck so much that he reads every single thing written about him here and also brings up Metokur and spergs out about him completely out of the blue. We don't even live rent free the Guntverment is subsidizing our housing and paying us to live there.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 13, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> And, within those 3 minutes, in between those two claims:
> 
> -Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Famfic Farms says, unprompted.
> -Claims he doesn't give a fuck what Medicare says, unprompted.


and also says hes now freed from what metokur says even though his line for years was he never cared about anything. i think his brain damage is just leading him to forget what hes supposed to brag about that makes him ralpha and all the shit he knows is beta he was supposed to hide


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (May 22, 2022)

Sunrise posted this to Twitter.
Just wanted to preserve it in case something happens.
Tweet / Archive 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 24, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> View attachment 3278491


Those are always my favorite parts of those videos.


----------



## veri (Jun 10, 2022)

i can never skip the intros they're so funny


----------

